# Question about slurry



## oliveking (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok I have a question about the slurry. I have made two wines now and the third is in the primary right now. The first two wines i made were a citris and a strawberry. When i racked these first two wines into the carboy I did not have any kind of sludge on the bottom. I have a mixed berry in the primary now and would like to use this for my first skeeter pee. I have put all the fruit in a nylon straining bag maybe that is what i am doing wrong. The other thing is I am stirring the primary every day do I need it to settle for a couple days to make the slurry.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 9, 2011)

The point of the slurry is for the yeast cause its easier to get started than just pitching yeast. It happens to add flavor too.. Though I have not made a true skeeter pee but make key line wine using the skeeter recipe sorta, and I all i ever do it hydrate the yeast over night in OJ and some nutrient and I have not had one fail to start fermenting..

But to answer your question, keep the fruit in the bag. If you stir your must daily in primary, don't for a day or two before you rack into secondary so the yeast settles a bit. There should be some stuff left over at the bottom of the bucket... Thats the slurry..


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 9, 2011)

How long can you keep the slurry if you don't intend on making SP right away?


----------



## Brian (Feb 9, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> How long can you keep the slurry if you don't intend on making SP right away?



You can keep it as long as you would like (within reason) you can freeze it and keep it for a few months or you can put it in the refrig for a month or so. When you get ready to use it take it out and let it warm up to room temp and use it for your SP...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 9, 2011)

You could even sink that fruit bag in your batch of Skeeter Pee to help get things started. There will be lots of yeast inside that bag munching on the fruit too. In any event, you might want to add some pectic enzyme to your batch to ensure you don't end up with a pectin haze from the fruit.


----------

